# Win & Win Clicker Extension



## TheXringHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

I was wondering where I can find and purchase the Win & Win clicker extension for my Inno riser (see photo below). The Uuhka clicker extension that Lancaster has on their web site will not work (I tried) because they are the wrong threads. Ideas?


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

If you don't have any luck, I would take your riser to Ace Hardware. Find an appropriate size bolt and bushing, and I bet you could make something pretty slick. If you have any problem, if you take the picture above with you, they will usually figure something out pretty quick. I have found numerous work-arounds there. I miss them now that I don't have one handy.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a guy here in Arizona Make them for me.

How many do you want?


----------



## TheXringHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

RickBac said:


> I have a guy here in Arizona Make them for me.
> 
> How many do you want?


The photo I used was the Uuhka extentions and there is two of them screwed together in the photo.
I would love to get my hands on 4 of them if I could, how much does he charge?


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

I made a 3" clicker extension via Ace hardware as bobnikon mentioned. Just need a threaded rod, metal or carbon tube, and some nuts to secure the tube over the thread rod.


----------



## TheXringHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

rjbishop said:


> I made a 3" clicker extension via Ace hardware as bobnikon mentioned. Just need a threaded rod, metal or carbon tube, and some nuts to secure the tube over the thread rod.


I haven't seen a Ace hardware in ages. Ha ha. I'll have to do some looking to find something that may work for the home brew option. Thinking....


----------



## kenfx0 (Mar 27, 2015)

bobnikon said:


> If you don't have any luck, I would take your riser to Ace Hardware. Find an appropriate size bolt and bushing, and I bet you could make something pretty slick. If you have any problem, if you take the picture above with you, they will usually figure something out pretty quick. I have found numerous work-arounds there. I miss them now that I don't have one handy.


Ace hardware is great! Glad I have one I can walk to. A screw and some tubing or a stack of washers would probably do the trick.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

IIRC my SF has M4 thread size on the clicker extension, I would be surprised if W&W was different. Made an extension with an aluminum tube until I found my lost original one at the bottom of a bag.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

I will get you a price.


----------



## TheXringHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

RickBac said:


> I will get you a price.


Send me a PM with the info.


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

RickBac said:


> I will get you a price.



Rick,

I have responded to TheXringhunt directly via PM.

Charles.


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

TheXringhunt,

Machining is done, I just need to get some threaded rod from ACE hardware to finish it up.

Luckycharlie


----------



## TheXringHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

luckycharlie said:


> TheXringhunt,
> 
> Machining is done, I just need to get some threaded rod from ACE hardware to finish it up.
> 
> Luckycharlie


:thumbs_up


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

Done and shipping today.

Charles.


----------



## TheXringHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

luckycharlie said:


> Done and shipping today.
> 
> Charles.


:thumbs_up 

A big thumbs up for great craftsmanship.


----------



## TheXringHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

It arrived and then installed.


----------



## ifixforyou (Apr 20, 2015)

I have these if you are still looking for one:

I have a clicker mount extension that may help you. It is made of stainless steel and $14 to your door in the US. Riser mounting screw included.
Click image for larger version. 








I also have clicker extension made for Win & Win or S&F risers. They are also made of stainless steel, and same $14 each to your door in US.
2x length of stock clicker extension:








3x length of stock clicker extension:








I have these custom made because a lot of our JOAD students have no luck looking for them. Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## ifixforyou (Apr 20, 2015)

To clarify how the clicker mount extension bar is used:
- Extension bar is to be mounted on the riser where the clicker normally would go.
- Clicker will now be mounted at one of the threaded holes on the extension bar.
- The main purpose of the extension bar is to allow clicker to reach further out, and to point downward close to vertical.


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

Focal, your extension is done and will ship out tonight.


----------



## Focal (Aug 6, 2004)

luckycharlie said:


> Focal, your extension is done and will ship out tonight.
> 
> View attachment 5538921


Looks great, thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

St8arrow,

Here is the picture of the 1.5" extension with 1/4-20 thread for you Sky TR-7.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks great....Thank You


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

ksarcher,

here is the picture of your 2 1.5" extensions.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Stan...I see you couldn't resist...ha

Mine arrived today, and the quality is great!

You will like them


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Indoor arrow issue solved!

I will send one of those to Larry Skinner.. He uses a 3" length of alum arrow shaft. Of course it may too fancy for Larry!


----------



## theblacksage (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice! Are you making more?


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

I have just been making as people request. They can be any length between .800 and 2.00 long, rounded to nearest .100 of an inch. I usually need a few days to get done. Work has been real busy lately.







theblacksage said:


> Nice! Are you making more?


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

Cpcheng,

You two 2" extensions are complete. They will ship out on Tuesday afternoon.









.


----------



## Focal (Aug 6, 2004)

I just wanted to say that I've been using mine for a little while now, and it's working great. Not much to go wrong, but it looks good and fit well. If anyone else is in the market for a slightly longer (or much longer) extension, I'd easily recommend it.


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

EliteF22,
Your extensions are complete. I have sent you a PM with paypal info.


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

luckycharlie, how much do you charge for those? Shipping to Canada?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Lucky Charlie,

I'm in need of a 6cm WinWin extension (4mm thread). Can you do, and what would the cost be?

Here is my current solution - 4mm bolt, nylon spacer, tape, and hot melt glue. It 'works', but obviously leaves something to be desired in the looks department, and likely in the dependability department as well.








Best Regards,
Larry


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

Lkseven, calbowdude, and Z3ro.

Here is a pic of your extensions.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

luckycharlie said:


> Lkseven, calbowdude, and Z3ro.
> 
> Here is a pic of your extensions.
> 
> View attachment 6032081


Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Looks good, can't wait to get it all sorted, thx!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Extension works perfectly! Thanks, Charlie!


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

xringhunt, your 2 extensions are on the way.


----------



## TheXringHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

Perfect, nice work as always. Thank you.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Pm sent

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian K Gray (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyone know where things like this would be available in the UK?


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

Dwilloughby. Your extension is complete. Please check your DM.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

Do you still make these?


----------



## SteelBuckeye (Jan 15, 2019)

I am interested also. What is the threading on them? I need M4.


----------



## wheelistadlock4 (May 22, 2014)

Great solutions iFixForYou. Two (actually 3) really good ways to solve the problem.


----------

